# B14 underdrive pulley? Found some!!



## kazrenek (Jan 18, 2017)

Well looking for some underdrive pulley for my ga16de, got ahold of unorthodox. They said they would make some pulleys if I had 6 or more request. So if ur looking for some up hit me up. The more we can order the cheaper if gets. 6-14 =280 each... anything after that it gets cheaper. If u want to buy one just shoot me an email


----------



## Illumaflocka (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm interested! how do I sign up?


----------



## kazrenek (Jan 18, 2017)

We need at least 6 people for them to make them


----------



## kilomattox (Apr 12, 2017)

If this is still going on I'd be interested


----------



## Steezydragon (Aug 23, 2021)

kazrenek said:


> Well looking for some underdrive pulley for my ga16de, got ahold of unorthodox. They said they would make some pulleys if I had 6 or more request. So if ur looking for some up hit me up. The more we can order the cheaper if gets. 6-14 =280 each... anything after that it gets cheaper. If u want to buy one just shoot me an email


I am interested


----------

